# Type of wood



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would make them out of pine. It's cheap, light and if it's not in contact with the ground it lasts as well as anything. What is WRC?


----------



## Baldursson (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry, Western Red Cedar


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Cedar works fine, it just costs more.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

WRC splits really easy and is very soft (dents/scratches easy), makes beautiful boxes but you have to predrill everything.
I live in the part of the country where lots of WRC grows and I work in the timber industry.
Definitely makes some very nice finished products, but for user hives I would go with pine and pine is a lot cheaper.
Best of luck with your bees and your project!


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

I use WRC on all of my hives (and the hives we sell) and it's works well. It looks good and weathers well. Pine will definitely have less issues denting/cracking and is cheaper.

Best,
Matt


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Honestly, if it's a ktbh and placed on a stand so it's well clear of the ground then I think you've got a lot of options. I used reclaimed wood for mine, so I have spruce, douglas fir and plywood in there, but with a good overhang on the roof and the angled sides -- they just don't take much weather. 

Pine is fine.

Adam


----------



## Baldursson (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for all responses. OK next question, paint, stain, or natural on the outside area?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Baldursson said:


> paint, stain, or natural on the outside area?


Yes, that's correct.


----------



## Baldursson (Nov 22, 2011)

hahaahahahhahaah got it cg3


----------



## flyingbrass (Jul 2, 2011)

I got on in WRC and one in Cypress. Cypress is much heavier. We will see. Cypress was used because it is easier to get in the south but I hope it doesnt warp.


----------



## Montana Bee (Feb 1, 2011)

Ponderosa Pine


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

I would think Lodgepole Pine would work well to!
Not much difference between PP and LP.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Use a decent hardwood if you only have a few. White pine they sell today is like balsa wood. Go with cypress. Old growth if you can get it!


----------



## EmBee (Nov 28, 2011)

Only thing I can add is I've read if you use rough-sawn wood toward the inside, the bees cover it with propolis & you should have a healthier colony. Cedar from my local store is smooth one side, rough on the other.

Don't know if it's true, but it sounds good.


----------



## Baldursson (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks EmBee. never heard that. But I have heard that propolis had antiseptic qualities.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

The bees will still coat the inside of a smooth hive with propolis. It's usually just a while lot thinner.


----------

